# Original 1939 Schwinn Cantilever Autocycle Peoria King Double Duty Fork



## coin1812 (Feb 24, 2017)

New one to the collection


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 24, 2017)

Very nice, I want it!


----------



## catfish (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 24, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## TheDXjedi (Feb 24, 2017)

Cool [emoji41] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 24, 2017)

GREAT FIND!


----------



## REC (Mar 24, 2017)

Ya just had to do that didn't ya...... Wow! So cool!
REC


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 25, 2017)

Great find!


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 19, 2017)

coin1812 said:


> New one to the collection
> 
> View attachment 426934
> 
> ...



Did this bike come from Bob Fusner from Peoria?? I passed on this bike like an idiot! But i did get his C model same bike??


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Aug 22, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 663041
> Did this bike come from Bob Fusner from Peoria?? I passed on this bike like an idiot! But i did get his C model same bike??


----------



## bricycle (Aug 22, 2017)

YUM!


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 22, 2017)

Tell me about it! Bob made me a sweet offer but I was extremely new at this and didn't know any better. I told him you want a grand for that rusty thing your crazy!  Turns out I'm the idiot. 

Then he calls me a day later and says man I can't believe it, that package deal I offered you someone up north just bought it and didn't even bat an eye. Ohhhh well. There went the schwinn lottery for me! :/


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 24, 2017)

someone needs to find schwinnderela for his king Schwinn?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 24, 2017)

if you part it out... ill gladly take that goody looking fork off your hands


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 24, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Tell me about it! Bob made me a sweet offer but I was extremely new at this and didn't know any better. I told him you want a grand for that rusty thing your crazy!  Turns out I'm the idiot.
> 
> Then he calls me a day later and says man I can't believe it, that package deal I offered you someone up north just bought it and didn't even bat an eye. Ohhhh well. There went the schwinn lottery for me! :/




I believe this is the same bike I tried buying last winter and it wasn't for sale at the moment. .


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 24, 2017)

coin1812 said:


> New one to the collection
> 
> View attachment 426934
> 
> ...




DID WE SEE THE SERIAL NUMBER ON THE FRAME TO DATE IT?
I'M SURPRISED TO SEE THAT '41? PINCH TANK WITH A DOUBLE DUTY FORK!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 24, 2017)

.....


----------



## coin1812 (Sep 17, 2017)

Sorry for the delay. Yes that is where it came from. That canti tank was just something extra he had but was not for the bike. I did run the numbers on the frame and it's a 39.


----------



## coin1812 (Sep 17, 2017)

A77352


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 18, 2017)

coin1812 said:


> Sorry for the delay. Yes that is where it came from. That canti tank was just something extra he had but was not for the bike. I did run the numbers on the frame and it's a 39.



Great score Man! I shoulda grabbed it! Glad a caber got it! 
I ended up getting that canti tank though


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Sep 27, 2017)

coin1812 said:


> New one to the collection
> 
> View attachment 426934
> 
> ...



Great looking bike. Nice catch...


----------



## charnleybob (Feb 8, 2018)

Going thru some old pictures.
This showed up at the one and only Memory Lane bike show.
The weather was bad, the tent that Larry had rented was always in jeopardy of blowing down, and we had a hard time keeping kids from running between the show bikes!
Larry said once was enough.
This bike came in second of Thad's lights in tank big tank Huffman Twin Flex.
Since then, 1994/95 (?), those bikes have come out of the wood work.
Not so the Double duty Schwinns.


----------

